# (se) fiche / (se) ficher - infinitif



## gvergara

Salut:

Est-ce que quelqu'un d'entre vous sait pourquoi le _r _de _se ficher_ s'est perdu ? Il va sans dire que c'est le seul verbe du premier groupe dans la langue française qui a la particularité de ne pas finir par _r_ (que je sache, du moins). À tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## Nicomon

À moins que ça vienne de changer à mon insu, le verbe est bel et bien se fiche*r*

Certains disent en langage familier se fich*r*e, ce qui le transforme en verbe du 3e groupe. Le *r* est là... mais on ne l'entend pas.
Enfin, c'est la seule explication que je vois.


----------



## DearPrudence

Moi, j'en ai rien à fiche de cette question   mais je crois que Gonzalo parle de "se fiche", qui est un substitut verbal selon l'ATILF. Mais après, je n'ai pas d'explication ...  (fichre ?!!  )


----------



## gvergara

Voilà la définition que l'on trouve dans le Petit Robert.



> SE FICHE DE qqn, qqch. :se moquer* de, ne pas prendre au sérieux. _Il se fiche de nous. Elle se fiche de ce qui peut arriver. Elle s'est fichue de moi. _— _Je m'en fiche : _ça m'est égal.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je n'ai pas d'explication non plus, sinon que ça ne date pas d'hier !


----------



## Nicomon

DearPrudence said:


> Moi, j'en ai rien à fiche de cette question   mais je crois que Gonzalo parle de "se fiche", qui est un substitut verbal selon l'ATILF. Mais après, je n'ai pas d'explication ...  (fichre ?!!  )


 
Et moi, je m'en sacre pas mal aussi.  Bon... je ne connaissais pas ce substitut à l'infinitif.  J'ai imaginé que fiche venait de fich*r*e (sur le même modèle que fout*r*e) après avoir trouvé quelques exemples de fichre (j'ai cru que c'était courant dans l'Hexagone)

J'ai entretemps consulté mon Petit Robert 2007, et il est en effet précisé sous ficher *II (par influence de foutre, inf. cour. FICHE) *


----------



## itka

Je n'ai jamais entendu "se fichre", par contre, je me suis longtemps posé la question de savoir pourquoi "se fiche" et pas "se ficher"... d'autant plus qu'à part l'infinitif, il s'agit en tout et pour tout d'un verbe du 1er groupe...

Je ne connais pas l'explication, désolée !


----------



## Nicomon

Je précise que « se fich*r*e » n'est pas un québécisme; je ne l'ai jamais entendu non plus. Pas plus que « se fiche ». 

*La particularité du verbe ficher (et ses dérivés) est d'avoir deux participes passés possibles: les adresses fichées et les occasions fichues. Le verbe s'emploie normalement aux autres formes.*
Source: Le conjugueur (voir le lien du post # 2, en bas de page)

Il semble que ce soit ce participe passé en *u*, qui le rapproche de foutre (foutu) et qui en fait un verbe "différent".

[…]


----------



## gvergara

Merci de tes recherches, chère Nico. Encore un doute. Je pensais que ce verbe se pronnonçait _fich_(e), comme le nom féminin, mais d'après ce que je viens de lire (ou de ce que j'ai compris), ce verbe se prononce _fiché_ malgré l'absence de _e_ accentué. Vous pourriez confirmer cela ? Merci

Gonzalo


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi on prononcerait fiché. Je suis convaincue que c'est fich(e), comme foutr(e).  Sinon, on l'écrirait avec un r.


----------



## gvergara

_....c'est le seul infinitif qui ne comporte pas la lettre r, je dis bien la lettre, car dans tous les verbes en -er, la lettre -r, présente à l'écrit, ne s'entend pas._

Peut-on en déduire que'il faut bien prononcer le _e_ ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour à tous,

Petit à petit on progresse ... 

Pour ce qui est de la prononciation Gonzalo, on dit "fiche" pas "fiché", ce qui est dit dans le lien de Nicole c'est que dans les infinitifs du 1er groupe qui se terminent en "er", on les prononce "é" (le "r" ne s'entend pas).
Et l'utilisation de "fiche" à l'infinitif se limite à "j'en ai rien à fiche" et "va te faire fiche"

Nicole, "ton" "fichre" ne semble être qu'une inversion de lettres pour "ficher" (qui existe quand même) ou l'oubli du "t" dans "fichtre" 

La seule explication donnée pour cette forme atypique d'infinitif de verbe du 1er groupe est la forte influence de foutre dont fiche(r) est la forme atténuée souvent utilisée à sa place pour rester "correct". L'existence des deux formes de participe passé  fiché/fichu serait aussi la conséquence de cette "gémellité".


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour,

Faut-il écrire :
Qu'est-ce qu'elle vient fich*e* ici ?
ou bien : 
Qu'est-ce qu'elle vient fich*er* ici ?

Il me semble qu'il faudrait un infinitif, mais si on se réfère au CNRTL l'un des exemples donnés est le classique "aller se faire fiche" - construction que je ne m'explique pas, donc. Pourriez-vous m'éclairer ? 

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ficher/verbe


----------



## SwissPete

Faut-il écrire :
Qu'est-ce qu'elle vient fich*e* ici ? 
ou bien : 
Qu'est-ce qu'elle vient fich*er* ici ?


----------



## Fred_C

Bonsoir,
Il semble que bien que ce soit proprement hallucinant, la forme "fiche" soit un infinitif.

"Voulez-vous bien me fiche la paix ?"
"Allez vous faire fiche"
Sont des phraes qu'on peut trouver.


----------



## paulvial

Hallucinant en effet , 
Mais Fred a bien raison, si l'on en croit le Trésor de la langue française 
Certainement pas une forme courante d'expression


----------



## CapnPrep

Mais il y a plein d'infinitifs du même type ! [mɛt], [pɛʀd], [bat], [ɛt], … et [fut] (pour lequel « on peut rencontrer la graph. _foute_ »).


----------



## Fred_C

Oui, 
mais il est facile de comprendre qu'on soit amené à prononcer l'infinitif "mettre" [mεt] au lieu de [mεtR], alors que prononcer "fiche" au lieu de "ficher", moi, je trouve ça hallucinant...
(D'ailleurs je crois que le fait de ne pas prononcer les R à la fin d'un mot, après une dentale est une caractéristique d'un accent d'une certaine région.)

Quand à la permission d'écrire "foute" au lieu de "foutre", je ne suis pas d'accord avec Courteline


----------



## CapnPrep

_F__iche_ n'est pas une prononciation bizarre de _ficher_, mais une forme euphémique de _fout(re)_. La ressemblance phonétique et rythmique a dû compter plus dans l'emploi de ces expressions que le respect des règles grammaticales.

Est-ce qu'on peut dire _Allez vous faire ficher_ ? __


----------



## Fred_C

Oui, 
Des tas de gens ne savent pas que "fiche" est un infinitif valide.
(Voyez le post numéro 2 par SwissPete.)


----------



## CapnPrep

Je sais bien qu'on peut utiliser la forme _ficher_, dans plein de contextes. Mais spécifiquement dans l'expression _Va te faire ficher_ ?


----------



## tilt

On ne le dirait pas, non, ou alors pour recommander à quelqu'un de se faire inscrire dans un fichier.


----------



## Fred_C

C'est vrai que ça sonne bizarrement...


----------

